# tanaka's pygmy wrasse



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

been looking at this fish for endless months and finally pulled the plug. got an e-mail notification from live aquaria and ordered it on monday. he arrived today and he's beautiful!! put him in my 14g about an hour ago. right now he's in a hidey hole where he doesn't think i can see him. LOL
<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/user/Ninapearl/media/pygmywrasse_zps5e223d34.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Ninapearl/pygmywrasse_zps5e223d34.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo pygmywrasse_zps5e223d34.jpg"/></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice cant wait to see him in the tank!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

only caught fleeting glimpses of him yesterday but tonight, he is out and about. have only seen him grab one tiny mysis so hopefully, he will get a little more bold at feeding time!
<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/user/Ninapearl/media/wrasseout1_zpse3f1235a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Ninapearl/wrasseout1_zpse3f1235a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo wrasseout1_zpse3f1235a.jpg"/></a>

pardon the coralline on the glass. it's hard to get back there with a razor blade, dang stuff is taking over! i thought the pincushion would take care of it but he spends most of his time on the rocks.
<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/user/Ninapearl/media/wrasseout2_zps30c8fc2d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Ninapearl/wrasseout2_zps30c8fc2d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo wrasseout2_zps30c8fc2d.jpg"/></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank and fish look great.Read a lot of articles about how reclusive that fish is.So as long as he looks healthy ,don't sweat it.He's eating stuff he finds in your rock work.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

got a short video of him tonight. he scurries back under the rock work when i get close but when the actinics are on, he's all over the place!


----------

